# what is a diamond member



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

thats my question? how do you become one? how good is the web site doing? how many people are signed up? i signed up a few days it first took off. maybe the day it took off anyway i just had a few questions about this stuff


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Is'nt that a Amway member. :mrgreen:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a pimped out member, or an unfortunate smelting accident, isn't dat vierd?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Someone who has made a $20 or more donation to help keep this forum alive. 

Click on the "donate/advertise" in the left side menu for more info.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I thought it was given to those who consistently made awesome posts... no ?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Only for you Frogger! Only for you. 8)


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

does someone own the web site? where does the money go. what kind of place is this. who runs it etc. tell me more guys


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> does someone own the web site? where does the money go. what kind of place is this. who runs it etc. tell me more guys


Pete is a full time baby sitter...Tree and Pro run it.....

Al Hansen, GrandpaD, Silversmitty, Zim, Garyfish, 12Volt and Finn are contributing and part time baby sitters...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Short story - 
This website is privately held and administered.

Long story - 
This website is an offshoot of a site that used to be held and managed by Utah DWR. As a public forum, it had lots of discussions. Some discussions crossed lines of what those in political position felt should be published on a publically funded website. Under political pressure, it was closed. 

Upon closure, those that were moderators (all volunteers) got together in the cyberworld and figured that we had a pretty good thing going, and discussed how we could keep it alive. As mods, we were able to pull together money for purchase of the domain and webhosting and set up the site. We also filed a GRAMA (Government records access management act) request and obtained the database of the previous website from DWR. And then this place was born. 

With no agency to support the costs associated with the website, the mods asked for donations and sponsorships to cover costs. The donations are covering the webhosting fees and associated costs. All labor to build, maintain, and moderate the forum is donated.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

do you make a profit or anything? how many signed up members?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> do you make a profit or anything? how many signed up members?


I am pretty sure they make no profit. This site got so big so fast that they had to do several upgrades before ever asking for donations. Also they didn't want the site to be cluttered with tons of advertisements. Like Gary said they all donate their time to this place, that is why I donated, I love this place and want it to stay around.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

About 2051 members at last check. Most do not donate. Those who contribute/post the most usually do contribute. No profit made. I think Peterson used some money to take his wife out do dinner once after he spent a whole freaking weekend fixing things - well deserved. No money is required to participate - it is free to all. But lots of the guys who post a lot have found enough value or at least entertainment that they've been good to kick in a few bucks to keep it alive.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> About 2051 members at last check. Most do not donate. Those who contribute/post the most usually do contribute. No profit made. I think Peterson used some money to take his wife out do dinner once after he spent a whole freaking weekend fixing things - well deserved. No money is required to participate - it is free to all. But lots of the guys who post a lot have found enough value or at least entertainment that they've been good to kick in a few bucks to keep it alive.


Absolutely! The entertainment provided last night for only $20 or whatever it was, what a steal! I could have had a membership to Netflix for 5x the price watched every movie that I have an inkling to see, could not have measured up to the entertainment of one sole evening here!


flydaddy834 said:


> do you make a profit or anything? how many signed up members?


What is the reason for your line of questioning?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> I thought it was given to those who consistently made awesome posts... no ?


You are 100% correct. :mrgreen:


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

reason for asking is i need 40 post. i was a member on the last web site that got shot down. also i asked cause i never seen anyone bring this up or ask. so this ought to help get me to 40 right? my wife and i read this site through out the day everyday. she is into fishing as much as i am. she is also totally against spears lol.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

hey i am at 40 now can someone grant me access please.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sir............ You are in. But you cannot let your wife read the confidential posts until she posts 40 posts. :lol: It's up to you on how you handle that. :lol:


----------

